# Best Bike For 2K?



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

Hey guys, I have about 2K to spend and I'd like to get a long distance bike to step up from my Langster track bike. I've been looking at a new Tarmac Apex but don't know too much about them. Would you guys say that would be a good choice?


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

There is also the more endurance geometry-based Roubaix to consider also (with the zertz inserts to dampen the high frequency vibrations)

THen there are the aluminum versions
Allez Evo Rival: $2100
The Roubaix aluminum version would be the Secteur Comp Apex for $1550 (which does get carbon/zertz seat stays and fork....)

if you're spending around $2000... I'd compare Tarmac vs Roubaix. There are geometry differences, but it is going to boil down to personal preference


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Tarmac if you are flexible and can sustain saddle to handlebar drop for long rides...or...

Roubaix if you want to ride more upright. Older riders tend to prefer the Roubaix. I do 50-60 mile rides a couple of times of a week on mine...fantastic for those that prefer less drop.


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

tednugent, Tarmac vs Roubaix does seem to be where it's at right now. as far as components in the 2K range models, which would you say is better?


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2012)

roadworthy, I don't have any back issues, but I am planning on bumping my rides to 75-100 miles. Would the Tarmac be a mistake?


----------



## new2rd (Aug 8, 2010)

It depends how aggressive of a position you want or can maintain. I switched from a Roubaix Apex to a Tarmac SL3 and maintained the same position, but I also had my seat to handlebar drop pretty aggressive on the Roubaix. There's a lot more room for sitting upright/relaxed on the Roubaix geometry. I choose the more aggressive position to combat the constant 20 mph wind over here. If you are flexible and don't plan on upgrading, the Allez Evo Rival is an awesome bike.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

valentin_84 said:


> tednugent, Tarmac vs Roubaix does seem to be where it's at right now. as far as components in the 2K range models, which would you say is better?


for my needs... a Roubiax is better for *me*

a tarmac will have snappier handling than a roubaix.

The zertz inserts, it is something that you might notice on the longer rides, from the dampening of the chip-sealed roads, they would gradually wear you down.

As far as components.... the pricepoints for the Tarmac and Roubaix do tend to mirror each other.

Tarmac Apex vs. Roubaix Apex... $2200....but:
Tarmac = 52/36 crank & 11-28t cassette
Roubaix = 50/34 crank & 11-32t cassette...
so the tarmac would be a faster geared bike, and the Roubaix, sacrifaces top speed for easier gearing to climb hills...

in other similar component trims.... Tarmac gets the 52/36 crank & Roubaix gets the compact 50/34 crank, with similar cassettes.

So.. it boils down to what you want in a bike....


P.S... I forgot... tires. Tarmac = 700x23 tires & Roubaix gets 700x25 tires (or Specialized's "Dual Radius Tire", their 23/25 tire) --- builds on the snappier handling versus more comfort


----------



## o0adam0o (Jul 24, 2010)

Tarmacs arent really designed for longer rides. They are more for acceleration and maneuverability. Id recommend a Roubaix Compact or a Secteur Comp Compact.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

valentin_84 said:


> roadworthy, I don't have any back issues, but I am planning on bumping my rides to 75-100 miles. Would the Tarmac be a mistake?


Valentin...its more about you really than the difference between the bikes. Have you done many 75 mile rides? What kind of geometry have you done them on? Are you comfortable for 50 mile rides on 3 inches of drop? For average cyclists without world class fitness, a more upright position is easier to ride longer distances because the saddle sustains more of a rider's body weight.. It also depends on your proportions. Short legged guys fit better on a square aka Tarmac geometry than long legged guys like me. Long legs generally equals more drop. My personal opinion and only that is 80% of those into cycling would be happier on a Roubaix and yet...I can't quote you the sales numbers but I bet Specialized sells a boat load of Tarmacs. Why? Because they feel fast...have cat like handling, are uber stiff and probably most important, they look like the guys who ride in the pro Peloton.
For such an important purchase for a cycling enthusiast, best to get on down to the local bikeshop and ride both.
No losers here...some own both bikes because each are better at given riding conditions.


----------



## daniyarm (Aug 19, 2008)

My suggestion will be a bit biased since I ride Allez Evo Rival, but I would suggest that you test ride it and the $2000 tarmac. I didn't feel much difference in stiffness, but ended up with better components and lighter bike.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

new2rd said:


> It depends how aggressive of a position you want or can maintain. I switched from a Roubaix Apex to a Tarmac SL3 and maintained the same position, but I also had my seat to handlebar drop pretty aggressive on the Roubaix. There's a lot more room for sitting upright/relaxed on the Roubaix geometry. I choose the more aggressive position to combat the constant 20 mph wind over here. If you are flexible and don't plan on upgrading, the Allez Evo Rival is an awesome bike.


Good advice.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

For ~ $2k in the relaxed geometry bikes:

In a Roubaix, you have 
Compact (Tiagra 12-30) $2000
Apex (SRAM 11-32) $2200

In a Secteur, you could go
Elite compact (Tiagra 10-30) $1400
Comp Apex (SRAM 11-32) $1550
Comp Compact (105 11-28) $1800

They all have the DT 2.0 wheels except the $1400 Secteur which has 1.0 wheels.


----------



## Bluffplace (Jul 30, 2008)

I know this the Specialized forum, so I'll throw in a little twist.

For $2400, You can go with a Giant Defy or Giant TCR. Full carbon with Ultegra.


----------



## Scott in MD (Jun 24, 2008)

I ride about 3000 miles per year and am longer in the leg than torso I have a Tarmac set up with 25mm tires (they are great and in 2 years 23mm tires will be as rare as 21mm tires are now) and some upright on the stem/bars ... In other words, I ride a Tarbaix. The two bikes start to get a lot more different with the new SL 4 Tarmac frame , which is much lower (up to an inch in larger sizes) than the Roubaix. My next bike will be a Roubaix. So my advice is ... Get a Roubaix when the new models arrive in August. The bike shops will have the candy-apple red Roubaix Expert demo bikes on sale later this summer for somewhere in the $2500 range ... That'll be a good deal. 

.... Is what I think.


----------



## scottma (May 18, 2012)

I ride a 2011 SL2 Roubaix Comp 105 in the red/white which I think is a really nice looking bike. Very similar color scheme as the 2011 S-Works, 
I keep wondering how much better an SL3 Expert would be. I think the all red Expert would be really sweet especially for $2500.


----------



## Sworker (Jul 22, 2010)

I have both a 09' Tarmac Pro and a 07' S-Works Roubaix. I wouldn't want to use my Tarmac for century rides, but then again when I ride my Tarmac on my daily 40 miles and 3k of climbing I usually grab the Tarmac over the Roub. But if I had to only own one bike, it would be a Roubaix.

Find a shop that will let you ride the bikes around and see which one is more comportable for you. I have a buddy that has a 05' S-Works Tarmac and he always rides my Tarmac when he shows up for long rides here (saves him putting his bike on a plane). I finally let him ride my Roub last time he was here and he was like OHHHH YESS and now is looking for a Roub. Now he's overweight (has all of it in his gut) and rides maybe 1k a year. 

If your going to get serious and hammer and don't expect to do 50+ rides, the Tarmac is a great sports car, but it does get uncomfortable after a few hours. And riding it with the handle bars raised is just wrong, but if you only had one bike you'd have to do that to make it work.


----------



## bernithebiker (Sep 26, 2011)

All good advice here.

I ride an sl4 with no spacers and a very negative stem, so like it low, but although i ride quite a bit, each ride rarely exceeds 40 miles.

But i agree, don't put a high rise stem on a tarmac, just looks awful! Get a roubaix instead.

Have you thought about 2nd hand? You can get some amazing bargains on Ebay, etc. maybe a 2 year old SL3 or something?


----------



## bb1857 (May 13, 2012)

I have a 2011 Tarmac Expert and the LBS that I bought it at worked on fit with me to make it more comfy as I am just now starting to put some miles on my bikes. The '11 Tarmac has a stem that can be flipped to bring the bars up a bit and also has a stem spacer that can be flipped that raises the bars a little more. I know everyone says it's ugly, stupid looking, etc to raise the bars on race bike but I know as i progress and my fitness improves that I wanted a bike that I can make a couple of adjustments and it's back to it's full race bred form. I rode the Tarmac and Roubaix back to back with the Tarmac stem flipped and it was very similar in fit to the Roubaix but still a faster bike overall. Maybe some guys are snickering at me because of the flipped stem but I don't ride for them or anyone else. Just my $.02!! Good decision to have to make though!!


----------



## tritonrep (Jun 9, 2008)

Valentin. I just went through the same thing. After having a Trek Madone years ago and riding alot. I decided to get back into it. I bought the Roubaix apex. Paid around $2000 for it. Best decision Ive ever made. First day I took it out I rode 18 miles and could get out of bed the next morning. I rode both and I think the Tarmac is a sweet bike. I think, what some of the others have said, you should look at your riding style and is speed or comfort more important. I bought the roubaix mainly for the comfort factor. Good luck


----------

